# Onkyo TX-SR608 vs. Denon AVR-1911?



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Price not withstanding, which is the better AV receiver? :scratch:
Both get good reviews.
Any personal experiences here?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Either would make for an good AVR. I do like that the 608 has THX Post Processing, but it is by no means a deal breaker that the Denon does not have it. The Denon having Audyssey Mult EQ as opposed to the less powerful 2EQ used in the Onkyo is a definite plus for the Denon.

What I do not like about both Models is that they do not offer Preamplifier Outputs. What Speakers are you going to be using with these AVR's?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I haven't nailed down the speakers yet, but I'm leaning toward Klipsch. I've never owned Klipsch, but Klipsch are know for pristine clear dialogue, and as I get older I sometimes miss things and have to replay a DVD. It could also be that I watch movies in 2-channel, so adding 5.1 w/ a center channel may be all I need to not miss the conversation. I also understand Denon and Klipsch mate well, so if there is not much difference between the AVRs, it seems like Denon may do the trick for me.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Klipsch's are an excellent choice for either of these AVR's due to their efficiency. I would probably go with the Denon such that you get Audyssey MultEQ and HD Radio and the Speakers will play quite loudly with very little Amplifier power.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I would also go with the Denon but might up the anty abit and go for one with preouts you never know if your gonna want outboard amplification do to speaker change or desire:dontknow:. But with the efficiency of the klipse's you would be fine for now IMO.:T


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd save up and get a higher totem pole receiver if you can.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

lsiberian said:


> I'd save up and get a higher totem pole receiver if you can.


I'm with ya on that one. I just like the idea of having more power and preouts at my disposal.:T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I always feel that the Denon range of AVR's have a warmer sound which if I'm honest I do not like, the speakers may help but I prefer Onkyo Receivers sound which to me is more dynamic and crisper sounding, I also agree maybe save up a bit more to get an Onkyo receiver higher up the range which will then bring the feature list up more in line with the Denon's models.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I will also think about Onkyo, but I've read many quality issues w/ Onkyo products. Have they improved?

A little more info about my tastes:

I currently use a Denon DRA395 (80wpc, 2.1) AM/FM receiver for movies and TV, and it sounds sweet with the correct speakers and cabling. It can sometimes sound polite, but it is quite musical and involving. It pairs w/ high resolution speakers quite nicely.

Should I consider Pioneer Elite and Sony in this price too? At one time had a Pioneer Elite integrated amp for movies, and it had the same warm quality as Denon, maybe clearer though. 

Beyond that I have used various audiophile amps and speakers for movies too, but have since separated an audiophile music only system into another room. So I'm looking for a nice sounding AV receiver with not too many features and for not too much money. 

Thanks for your recommendations.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
A very high number of the Staff here use Onkyo Products or have. This includes the Owner of HTS, Sonnie.
I personally use a TX-NR3007 that replaced an Onkyo TX-SR875. The 875 was on 24/7/365 for 3 Years straight with nary an issue.

I honestly do not think there are any Achilles Heel type issue with Onkyo's. Some have complained about them running hotter than other Brands, but Onkyo's usually offer more power than competing Brands at individual price points. Moreover, while all AVR Models will have a Lemon, I truly do not think Onkyo has a higher incidence of failures.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks Jack.


----------

